# Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

					Das Fernabsatzrecht erfährt ab dem 13. Juni 2014 erneut umfangreiche Änderungen. Händler und Käufer müssen sich auf die geänderte Rechtslage einstellen. Neben einer Ausweitung der Informationspflichten des Händlers, ergeben sich umfangreiche Anpassungen von Vorschriften über den Widerruf, den Wertersatz und die Fristenberechnung. Nachfolgend erhalten Sie einen Überblick über die wichtigsten Neuregelungen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*


----------



## Trefoil80 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Finde die Idee, den Rückversand kostenpflichtig zu machen, im Elektronikbereich gut. 

Das bremst hoffentlich die asozialen Subjekte, die sich drei gleiche CPUs oder Graka bestellen, den Artikel mit dem besten OC-Potential behalten und die anderen beiden Exemplare zurücksenden. 

Oder sich zwei unterschiedliche Grakamodelle zur Ansicht kommen lassen mit der Absicht, nur die "leisere" behalten zu wollen.
Und der Händler darf sich dann mit dem aufgerissenen Karton rumschlagen, und der nächste Kunde freut sich dann über eine bereits angegrabbelte und schon einmal eingebaute Graka! 
Hoffentlich hört dieser Wahnsinn dann endlich mal auf! Und dann wird geweint, weil der Händler das Kundenkonto aufgrund der hohen Anzahl an Rücksendungen sperrt...

Schlecht ist diese neue Regelung natürlich bei Klamotten, wo eine Größe natürlich unterschiedlich ausfallen kann.


----------



## Rizoma (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



> Und der Händler darf sich dann mit dem aufgerissenen Karton rumschlagen,  und der nächste Kunde freut sich dann über eine bereits angegrabbelte  und schon einmal eingebaute Graka!



Und warum muss es immer eine original Versiegelte Ware sein willst du den Karton in seinem Rechner einbauen oder evtl. die Ware die im Karton drin ist so lange die Ware im Karton im einwandfreien Zustand ist sollte ein aufgerissener Karton kein Grund sein die Ware zu verschmähen oder sogar von Wertverlust zu sprechen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Und wieso sollte ich den vollen Preis für gebrauchte Ware zahlen?


----------



## bisonigor (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Ich nehme es in Kauf, aber wenn mir 500 € teure Karte nich gefällt, aus welchem Grund auch immer, dann bin ich lieber 7€ Ruckversand los.


----------



## INU.ID (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Wenn ich etwas aufgrund von Mängeln zurückschicke (und vom Kauf zurück trete), dann zahl ich auch weiterhin keinen (Rück-)Versand, richtig?


bisonigor schrieb:


> Ich nehme es in Kauf, aber wenn mir 500 € teure  Karte nich gefällt, aus welchem Grund auch immer, dann bin ich lieber  7€ Ruckversand los.


 Ehrlich gesagt sollten solche Kunden dann auch den "Hin-Versand" zahlen  müssen. Warum soll der Händler dafür bezahlen wenn dir das Produkt  nicht wie erwartet gefällt? Und damit mein ich jetzt nicht aufgrund irgendwelcher Mängel o.ä.


----------



## Rizoma (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte ich den vollen Preis für gebrauchte Ware zahlen?


 

Warum gebraucht sie wurde zur Ansicht bestellt und das geht eben nur mit öffnen des Kartons aber damit wurde ja Gott sei dank jetzt ein Riegel vorgeschoben. Wenn man jetzt ne Karte bestellt zahlt man das wenn einem der Karton nicht zusagt 3x Versandkosten. Das dreisteste was ich immer wieder im Einzelhandel sehe ist wie die Leute die Kartons ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste auf reisen um sich die Ware an zu schauen diese dann ins regal zurück stellen um sich einen ungeöffneten Karton zu Grabschen.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn ich etwas aufgrund von Mängeln zurückschicke  (und vom Kauf zurück trete), dann zahl ich auch weiterhin keinen  (Rück-)Versand, richtig?



entweder du trittst zurück und zahlst rückversand oder du gibst sie zurück wegen Mängeln dann hat der Händler aber das Nacherfüllungsrecht, wenn du beides zusammen kannst beruht das auf Kulanz des Händlers


----------



## GarrettThief (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Erscheinen mir jetzt nicht so die Bahnbrechenden Änderungen zu sehen. Bis auf die Tatsache das der Rückversand vom Käufer bezahlt werden muss vielleicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Warum gebraucht sie wurde zur Ansicht bestellt und das geht eben nur mit öffnen des Kartons aber damit wurde ja Gott sei dank jetzt ein Riegel vorgeschoben. Wenn man jetzt ne Karte bestellt zahlt man das wenn einem der Karton nicht zusagt 3x Versandkosten. Das dreisteste was ich immer wieder im Einzelhandel sehe ist wie die Leute die Kartons ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste auf reisen um sich die Ware an zu schauen diese dann ins regal zurück stellen um sich einen ungeöffneten Karton zu Grabschen.
> 
> 
> 
> entweder du trittst zurück und zahlst rückversand oder du gibst sie zurück wegen Mängeln dann hat der Händler aber das Nacherfüllungsrecht, wenn du beides zusammen kannst beruht das auf Kulanz des Händlers


Außer Kleidung zählt alles was geöffnet wurde für mich als gebraucht, da mir keiner nachweisen kann, dass dem nicht so ist und dafür will ich nicht den vollen Preis zahlen. 
Blöderweise kann ich es aber nicht nachweisen, dass der Karton geöffnet wurde und ich die Ware nicht mal angefasst habe. 

Solche Ware soll vom Händler gekennzeichnet und günstiger verkauft werden und die Differenz soll der zahlen, der unbedingt wissen wollte, ob z.B. eine Grafikkarte auch hübsch genug für seinen Rechner ist.


----------



## Rizoma (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



Nailgun schrieb:


> ASolche Ware soll vom Händler gekennzeichnet und günstiger verkauft werden und die Differenz soll der zahlen, der unbedingt wissen wollte, ob z.B. eine Grafikkarte auch hübsch genug für seinen Rechner ist.



Und da liegt der Hacken eine normale Prüfung der Wahre ist erlaubt der Händler kann und darf den Prüfenden kein Wertverlust in Rechnung stellen wie soll er dann dem nächsten einen Rabatt für schon geöffnete Ware geben Sorry aber eure Vorstellungen sind ...


----------



## bisonigor (20. Mai 2014)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn ich etwas aufgrund von Mängeln zurückschicke (und vom Kauf zurück trete), dann zahl ich auch weiterhin keinen (Rück-)Versand, richtig?
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt sollten solche Kunden dann auch den "Hin-Versand" zahlen  müssen. Warum soll der Händler dafür bezahlen wenn dir das Produkt  nicht wie erwartet gefällt? Und damit mein ich jetzt nicht aufgrund irgendwelcher Mängel o.ä.


 
Zahlt man sowieso, mit ein paar Ausnahmen.

Wenn ich ein Auto kaufen möchten, mache ich auch zu Erst einen Probefahrt und erst dann kann ich mich entscheiden, genau so auch mit Klamotten. Eine Graka wird auch erst getestet, ob sie genügend Leistung bietet.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Und da liegt der Hacken eine normale Prüfung der Wahre ist erlaubt der Händler kann und darf den Prüfenden kein Wertverlust in Rechnung stellen wie soll er dann dem nächsten einen Rabatt für schon geöffnete Ware geben Sorry aber eure Vorstellungen sind ...


Ich weiß schon, was du meinst und da hast auch nicht Unrecht, aber die Optik einer Ware kann man bereits im Internet überprüfen und das Öffnen sollte lediglich der Kontrolle der Funktion dienen. 
Im Laden kann ich auch nicht Schachteln aufreißen wie ich gerade lustig bin, also habe ich bei einer Onlinebestellung die selbe Situation, denn Ausstellungsstücke werden im Geschäft auch normalerweise günstiger verkauft. 

Ich schicke doch nicht etwas zurück, weil ich keine Lust hatte, mir Bilder von dem Artikel raus zu suchen, sondern nur, wenn etwas defekt ist.

@bisonigor
Und Übertakten musst du natürlich auch testen, am besten mit mehr Spannung...
Es gibt für so ziemlich jede Karte Tests auf etlichen Seiten und da erfährst du genug. 
Ein Auto hat hingegen mehr Sachen, die einem nicht liegen können und Vorführwägen gibts auch günstiger, weil sie schon benutzt sind.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn ich etwas aufgrund von Mängeln zurückschicke (und vom Kauf zurück trete), dann zahl ich auch weiterhin keinen (Rück-)Versand, richtig?



Kurz, ja. Die Änderungen betreffen nur das Fernabsatzrecht, nicht jedoch die Regelungen zum Gewährleistungsrecht bei Sachmängeln.


----------



## efdev (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

vielleicht sollte man anfangen im elektro bereich vorführer zu verwenden, welche dem kunden zugeschickt werden und wenn dem kunden diese gefällt kann er sich eine neue karte kaufen würde das problem für beide seiten lösen.(außer der versand dafür fällt mir nichts sinniges ein)


----------



## KrHome (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn ich etwas aufgrund von Mängeln zurückschicke (und vom Kauf zurück trete), dann zahl ich auch weiterhin keinen (Rück-)Versand, richtig?


 Du kannst nicht einfach so zurücktreten. Du musst dem Händler erst die Möglichkeit der Nacherfüllung geben. Das Widerrufsrecht ist die einzige Möglichkeit den Artikel schnell wieder los zu werden.



Rizoma schrieb:


> Und da liegt der Hacken eine normale Prüfung der  Wahre ist erlaubt der Händler kann und darf den Prüfenden kein  Wertverlust in Rechnung stellen wie soll er dann dem nächsten einen  Rabatt für schon geöffnete Ware geben Sorry aber eure Vorstellungen sind  ...


Wir wissen alle was du meinst. Das Ganze ist aber nicht unser Problem. Ich investiere mein Geld nicht in Produkte, die schonmal benutzt worden sind. Das Zeug (Elektro-Artikel) wird teilweise in Reinräumen verpackt. Da will ich es von jemandem, der vielleicht eine übelst versiffte Bude und 5 Tage nicht geduscht hat, nicht mehr haben.


----------



## bisonigor (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Für mich ist di Optik uninteressant. Die genaue Funktion kann man leider optisch nicht fest stellen. Was die Tests angeht, sind so viele unterschiedliche dabei, dass man nicht alles glauben muss.


----------



## XT1024 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Ich nehme auch immer meinen Rechner mit in den lokalen "Fachhandel" um Graka, CPU und co. auszuprobieren. 
---
Als ob sich der Mob, der für 700 € bestellt und eh 500 € zurücksenden will, von möglichen 6,99 € Versandkosten aufhalten lässt. Aus Angst, Kunden zu verlieren, werden die Händler es wohl lassen wie es ist, hä?


----------



## Raeven (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



bisonigor schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Auto kaufen möchten, mache ich auch zu Erst einen Probefahrt und erst dann kann ich mich entscheiden, genau so auch mit Klamotten. Eine Graka wird auch erst getestet, ob sie genügend Leistung bietet.


 
das ist ja auch ok, solange die Prüfung / Inbetriebnahme der Sache ausschließlich dem Test der Eigenschaften dient. Wenn du nun aber wie in deinem Beispiel eine Grafikkarte übertaktest bist du ausserhalb dieser geduldeten  Prüfung. Und wärest damit Wertersatzpflichtig  dem Händler gegenüber bei Retour des Artikels.


----------



## The-GeForce (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



> Die Kosten des Hinversands (also der erstmalige Versand von Händler zum Käufer) sind vollständig vom Händler zu tragen.



Noch mal für mich zum Mitschreiben: Ab sofort ist der Versand per Gesetz kostenlos? Also werden die Versandkosten ab sofort vom Händler auf jeden Artikel umgelegt. Sprich: Wer eine riesen Bestellung macht, zahlt auf jeden Fall drauf. Dazu wird die Rückversandklauses gestrichen und der Kunde zahlt nun auf jeden Fall mehr. Wenn man damit den Onlinehandel mit Klamotten und Ähnlichem lahmlegen möchte, könnte das tatsächlich funktionieren. Sieht zumindest für mich so aus, aber ich lasse mich gerne von jemand Rechtsfestem eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Oder sich zwei unterschiedliche Grakamodelle zur Ansicht kommen lassen mit der Absicht, nur die "leisere" behalten zu wollen.





INU.ID schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt sollten solche Kunden dann auch den "Hin-Versand" zahlen  müssen. Warum soll der Händler dafür bezahlen wenn dir das Produkt  nicht wie erwartet gefällt? Und damit mein ich jetzt nicht aufgrund irgendwelcher Mängel o.ä.


 
Also wenn der Händler wichtige Eigenschaften nicht angibt (und gerade bei der Lautstärke ist es durchgängig unmöglich, vor dem Kauf eine verlässliche Angabe von Herstellern oder Händlern zu erhalten), dann bleibt wohl nichts anderes üblich, als am Objekt selbst zu gucken, ob es die gestellten Ansprüche überhaupt erfüllen kann.?!
Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass es gerade im PC-Bereich auch noch üblich ist, ohne Hersteller-Produktnummer und mit Symbolbildern zu arbeiten. Das heißt ich weiß vor Erhalt der Lieferung z.T. nicht einmal, welcher Kühler montiert wurde, welche Platine und -Bestückung eigentlich zum Einsatz kommt, etc.
Wie soll der Käufer da eine Kaufentscheidung treffen?




efdev schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte man anfangen im elektro bereich vorführer zu verwenden, welche dem kunden zugeschickt werden und wenn dem kunden diese gefällt kann er sich eine neue karte kaufen würde das problem für beide seiten lösen.(außer der versand dafür fällt mir nichts sinniges ein)


 
Irgend ein Händler für mechanische Tastaturen hatte schon mal ein Demo-Bord mit diversen Switches für genau diesen Zweck im Angebot. Für den Kunden würde es allerdings nur einen Vorteil bringen, wenn die gesparten Kosten von Rückläufern die doppelten Versandkosten überwiegen und das auch an die Kunden weitergeben wird. Viele Händler versenden Rückläufer in gutem Zustand aber ohnehin als Neuware (ist ja im Prinzip auch Neuware) und umgekehrt haben sie bei Schäden ein Recht auf Ausgleichszahlungen.

Imho wären eher die Hersteller gefragt:

- Ein Mechanismus, der OC-Versuche leicht nachweisbar macht
- standadisierte, vergleichbare Lautstärkemessungen
- Verbindliche Ansagen zum Weißwert bei Monitoren

Das würde vermutlich 90+% der "ausprobieren"-Rückläufer im Elektronikbereich verhindern.


----------



## -Ultima- (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

"Nunmehr hat der Käufer den Widerruf eindeutig (!) gegenüber dem Händler  zu erklären. Weiterhin nicht notwendig ist die Angabe eines Grunds."

Bin erst vom Nickerchen aufgewacht und irgendwie check ich es nicht


----------



## bisonigor (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



Raeven schrieb:


> das ist ja auch ok, solange die Prüfung / Inbetriebnahme der Sache ausschließlich dem Test der Eigenschaften dient. Wenn du nun aber wie in deinem Beispiel eine Grafikkarte übertaktest bist du ausserhalb dieser geduldeten  Prüfung. Und wärest damit Wertersatzpflichtig  dem Händler gegenüber bei Retour des Artikels.


 
Du bist aber ein Hellseher. Weist besser als ich, was ich mit Hardware mache. Respekt.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



-Ultima- schrieb:


> "Nunmehr hat der Käufer den Widerruf eindeutig (!) gegenüber dem Händler  zu erklären. Weiterhin nicht notwendig ist die Angabe eines Grunds."
> 
> Bin erst vom Nickerchen aufgewacht und irgendwie check ich es nicht



Bislang war es so, dass du die Ware wieder verpackt und zurück geschickt hast, ohne irgendetwas noch dazu zu schreiben.

Künftig wird es so sein, dass du einen Zettel ausfüllst, aus dem hervorgeht, dass du einen Widerruf erklärst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



efdev schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte man anfangen im elektro bereich vorführer zu verwenden, welche dem kunden zugeschickt werden und wenn dem kunden diese gefällt kann er sich eine neue karte kaufen würde das problem für beide seiten lösen.(außer der versand dafür fällt mir nichts sinniges ein)



Die kosten auch Geld und wie viele muss ein Händler dann davon haben?
 Wenn man sich die Mühe macht die Hardware sorgfältigst zu behandeln auch beim auspacken gibt es ja schon weniger Stress. Generell ist die Gruppe von Käufern das Problem die sich Hardware ordern die bis Ultimo übertaktet und dann dem Händler wieder aufs Auge drückt mit fadenscheinigen Begründungen.
 Es hat ja auch schon fast jeder mal was zurück gegeben weil irgendwelche Eigenschaften  nicht so dolle waren ( Verarbeitungsqualität etc. )


----------



## Raeven (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Bislang war es so, dass du die Ware wieder verpackt und zurück geschickt hast, ohne irgendetwas noch dazu zu schreiben.
> 
> Künftig wird es so sein, dass du einen Zettel ausfüllst, aus dem hervorgeht, dass du einen Widerruf erklärst.


 
und was ich als sehr positiv dabei werte, das man weiterhin keine Begründung abgeben muss.


----------



## MOD6699 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Wenn man persönliche Gründe hat ist das schon verständlich aber diese "ich pick mir die besten raus" Mentalität hat einfach zu große Züge angenommen. Daher war klar das was dagegen unternommen wird. An diejenigen die sowas machen und sich denke "na und was willst du?" macht das mal an der Kasse am Supermarkt


----------



## biggiman (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Ich verstehe bis heute nicht warum man beispielsweise eine Graka bestellen, in seinen pc einbauen, nutzen und dann wieder zurück schicken darf.
geht im stationären handel auch nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die kosten auch Geld und wie viele muss ein Händler dann davon haben?


 
Im einfachsten Fall nimmt der Händler einfach den ersten Rückläufer, drückt einen "Muster"-Stempel drauf und schickt dem nächsten Käufer dieses Muster und ein originalverpacktes Exemplar, mit der Anweisung, bei nichtgefallen des Musters das andere Exemplar ungeöffnet zurückzuschicken. Große Händler müssen dann ggf. parallel mit weiteren Exemplaren/Rückläufern zu verfahren, aber die Musterzahl sollte im Vergleich zum Umsatz insgesamt klein bleiben.
Problematisch sind die zusätzlichen Versandkosten (eventuell könnte man den Kunden eine billigere "Rückgabe ausgeschlossen"-Option anbieten?) und der zusätzliche Personalaufwand (schließlich müssen die Muster auf Funktionalität/Vollständigkeit geprüft werden).


----------



## Rayken (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



MOD6699 schrieb:


> Wenn man persönliche Gründe hat ist das schon verständlich aber diese "ich pick mir die besten raus" Mentalität hat einfach zu große Züge angenommen. Daher war klar das was dagegen unternommen wird. An diejenigen die sowas machen und sich denke "na und was willst du?" macht das mal an der Kasse am Supermarkt


 
Nö im Supermarkt, sucht man sich die beste Ware vorher aus, und geht dann zur Kasse...

Ich nehmen doch keine verbeulten Konservendosen bzw. eingedrücktes und halb vergammeltes 
Obst/Gemüse mit. 

Der Vergleich mit dem Supermarkt hinkt!


----------



## Amigo (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Da die großen Händler, wie schon überall angedeutet, mit Sicherheit  weiterhin die Versandkosten für den Wiederruf erstatten bleibt wohl eh  alles beim alten... leider. 

Die asozialen "schnell-schnell-die  Verpackung-aufreiß, ich hab keine Zeit mir die Hände zu waschen und  stopf das Zeug zurück in die OVP" Kunden wird es weiterhin geben und die  Händler werden sich weiterhin mit deren "Müll" rumärgern (müssen)... 

Es gibt so ranzige Menschen...


----------



## yingtao (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Noch mal für mich zum Mitschreiben: Ab sofort ist der Versand per Gesetz kostenlos? Also werden die Versandkosten ab sofort vom Händler auf jeden Artikel umgelegt. Sprich: Wer eine riesen Bestellung macht, zahlt auf jeden Fall drauf. Dazu wird die Rückversandklauses gestrichen und der Kunde zahlt nun auf jeden Fall mehr. Wenn man damit den Onlinehandel mit Klamotten und Ähnlichem lahmlegen möchte, könnte das tatsächlich funktionieren. Sieht zumindest für mich so aus, aber ich lasse mich gerne von jemand Rechtsfestem eines Besseren belehren.


 
Beim Widerruf ist der Versand vom Händler zum Kunden vom Händler zu tragen. Sprich wenn ich mir was bestelle und dann per Fernabsatzgesetz Widerruf einlege muss ich als Kunde zwar den Rückversand bezahlen, aber der Händler muss mir die Versandkosten für den Standardversand zurückerstatten. So kommt es jetzt darauf an wie teuer der Standardversand ist. Wenn der z.B. bei 7.99€ liegt und man selbst aber als Paket für 6.99€ zurücksendet macht man sogar 1€ Gewinn.

Den Onlinehandel mit Kleidung wird man damit nicht lahmlegen und gibt den Leuten sogar noch mehr Rechte, da ein Wertersatz bei gezogenem Nutzen (z.B. Kleidung für einen Abend tragen ohne die Kleidung zu beschädigen) nicht mehr geleistet werden muss sondern nur noch wenn der Händler nachweist, dass ein Wertverlust entstanden ist. Ein Pauschalabzug von 10% wie es einige Onlinehändler bei gebrauchter Ware machen ist damit nicht mehr zulässig. Man kann dann weiterhin Kleidung bestellen, ne Woche lang benutzen, waschen und zurücksenden und man bekommt sein ganzen Geld wieder, da der Händler den Wertverlust nicht genau beziffern kann. Möglich wäre das der Händler irgendwen findet der ihm irgendwie auf Grund von Studien bescheinigt das bestimmte Waren einen Wertverlust von x% pro Tag hat und dann anhand der Zeit zwischen Erhalt und Rücksendung der Ware nen Wertverlust errechnet. Händler wie H&M die sehr stark von Rückläufern betroffen sind (mit rund 70% der verkauften Ware die zurück kommt) würde ich sowas zutrauen.

Was das Bestellen von Hardware angeht. Jede halbwegs gute Website die Hardware testet gibt einem alle Daten die man benötigt. PCGH liefert Bilder vom Kühler, der Platine, Daten zum exakten Stromverbrauch, Leistung, Lautstärke, Lüfterkurve usw. Andere Seiten liefern ähnlich ausführliche Angaben wie z.B. Prad.de bei Monitoren. Das Problem bei Hardware ist das es empfindliche Bauteile gibt. Ne GPU die zu hoch übertaktet wurde kann beim nächsten noch laufen, aber dann bei Volllast Fehler produzieren und selbes gilt bei CPUs.

Mal gucken was nach der EU alles zu den vorvertraglichen Informationspflicht zählt und welche Informationen in die Ausnahmeklausel kommen.


----------



## Mayestic (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Nunja bedingt geht das schon. Weil man merkt natürlich erst ob die Graka einwandfrei funktioniert wenn man sie benutzt. 
Also muss man sie einbauen und gegebenenfalls auch erst mal etwas länger testen denn einige Karte laufen erst unter Volllast total ausm Ruder, beginnen Fehlermeldungen zu werfen, Piepstöne zu fabrizieren oder die Lüfter laufen Amok und werden so laut wie RC-Helikopter 
So handhabe ich das auch mit Hardware von PC-Dealer vor Ort.

Das was natürlich nicht mehr möglich sein darf mMn ist z.B. beim Versandhandel von Klamotten übliche Verfahren z.B. einen Sonntagsanzug zu bestellen, ihn am Wochenende zu tragen und ihn dann am Montag zurück zu schicken weil er plötzlich doch nicht mehr gefällt. Das ist kriminell.
Anders sieht es natürlich aus wenn man den Anzug trägt und merkt das er einfach nicht richtig passt, überall kratzt oder das Material bei Benutzung leicht minderwertig erscheint und leicht kaputt geht.
Das sehe ich schon als Reklamationsgrund. Da wird es schwer für den Verkäufer zu ergründen ob der Kunde die Wahrheit spricht aber wenn der Verkäufer sein Handwerk versteht wird er die Mängel selbst erkennen. 

Letztendlich könnten diese Gesetzesänderungen auch einen Schritt in Richtung Einzelhandel sein. 
Vielleicht bewirken diese Änderungen das wieder mehr Kunden im Laden vor Ort einkaufen und nicht mehr im Onlinehandel. 

Wir werdens sehn.


----------



## MOD6699 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

@Rayken: Das meinte ich damit nicht sondern dass sich der Kunde die gelbe Birne vom Kunden hinter sich sieht und diese nimmt weil sie im gelber erscheint. Es geht da mir nicht unbedingt darum das sich jeder sein passendes Teil nimmt sondern das die anderen dann oftmals das zurückgegeben meist schon geöffnete Teil erhaltet. Und diese Problem gibt es nunmal da rede ich aus eigener Erfahrung (aktuelle meine geöffnete GTX 770) und das stinkt einfach bei Kosten von 330,--Euro. Das der Konsument da nicht unbedingt schuld hat sondern der Händler kann dann gerne auch sein, dass interessiert mich aber auch nicht wirklich. Das nur ein begrenztes Kontigent vorhanden sein drüfte sollte jeden ebenfalls klar sein.


----------



## bisonigor (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Ich weiß nicht , wie ihr das sieht, aber ich habe meine Erfahrung.

1. AMD Gigabyte 7970 OC (1100) Werkseinstellung. Im FC3 taktet runter auf 900 Mhz. Zurückgeschickt. (400€)
2. MSI 680 OC stürzt ab mit Werkseinstellungen, erst nach dem her runter Takten stabil. Zurückgeschickt.(450€)
3. Monitor, 3 Pixelfehler. Erst ab 5 Garantie-fahl. Zurückgeschickt.(600€)

Ich habe die ganzen Mängel erst nach dem Testen fest stellen können. Also sagt mir bitte nicht, dass man bei diesen Preisen nicht testen soll und alles akzeptieren muss, weil man schlechten Gewissen hat. Nein Danke, einfach zurückschicken, ohne was beweisen zu müssen, sonst bist du noch am Ende schuld.


----------



## Lotto (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



bisonigor schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht , wie ihr das sieht, aber ich habe meine Erfahrung.
> 
> 1. AMD Gigabyte 7970 OC (1100) Werkseinstellung. Im FC3 taktet runter auf 900 Mhz. Zurückgeschickt. (400€)
> 2. MSI 680 OC stürzt ab mit Werkseinstellungen, erst nach dem her runter Takten stabil. Zurückgeschickt.(450€)
> ...


 
Das ist ja ne andere Geschichte. Die Ware war ja nicht in Ordnung gewesen. Das muss der Händler natürlich ersetzen. Hier geht es aber um das grundsätzliche 14-tägige Rückgaberecht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



yingtao schrieb:


> Was das Bestellen von Hardware angeht. Jede halbwegs gute Website die Hardware testet gibt einem alle Daten die man benötigt. PCGH liefert Bilder vom Kühler, der Platine, Daten zum exakten Stromverbrauch, Leistung, Lautstärke, Lüfterkurve usw. Andere Seiten liefern ähnlich ausführliche Angaben wie z.B. Prad.de bei Monitoren.



Wie soll mir PCGH sagen, welches PCB das an mich gelieferte Exemplar der Karte hat, wenn die Hersteller es während der Produktion wechseln? Wie will PRAD die Farbechtheit meines Monitors beurteilen, wenn die ganze Serie eine hohe Streuung hat (die PRAD allgemein nicht erfasst)? Was mache ich, wenn PCGH das von mir gewünschten Netzteil nicht auf seine Lautstärke getestet hat? Brauchbare Lautstärkemessungen gibt es verdammt wenige und ich musste z.B. im letzten Jahr ein Seasonic FL520 zurückschicken, weil es lauter gefiept hat, als manch Lüfter rotiert. Ein Modell mit identischer Vertriebsbezeichung wurde von PCGH als "lautlos" beschrieben. Ich hätte es aber nicht unter Berufung auf den PCGH-Test als mangelhaft reklamieren können, denn der ist nicht Bestandteil der Herstellerbeschreibungen. Und letztere enthalten überhaupt keine exakten Angaben - ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich mir Messequipment für sehr leise Bereiche gar nicht leisten könnte, um objektiv nachzumessen.




Lotto schrieb:


> Das ist ja ne andere Geschichte. Die Ware war ja nicht in Ordnung gewesen. Das muss der Händler natürlich ersetzen. Hier geht es aber um das grundsätzliche 14-tägige Rückgaberecht.


 
Sein Monitor war in Ordnung. Wenn er einen mit garantiert 0 Pixeln hätte haben wollen, hätte er einen mit 0 Pixel-Garantie bestellen müssen. (ja, ich weiß, wie schwer das ist, weil sie kaum noch ein Hersteller oder Händler anbietet - aber so sind die Regeln)


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie soll mir PCGH sagen, welches PCB das an mich gelieferte Exemplar der Karte hat, wenn die Hersteller es während der Produktion wechseln? Wie will PRAD die Farbechtheit meines Monitors beurteilen, wenn die ganze Serie eine hohe Streuung hat (die PRAD allgemein nicht erfasst)? Was mache ich, wenn PCGH das von mir gewünschten Netzteil nicht auf seine Lautstärke getestet hat?


Wieso gehst du nicht einfach in einen Laden und packst dort alles aus?
Dann würden andere Kunden selbst entscheiden können, ob sie die gebrauchte Ware zum Vollpreis kaufen wollen, da sie vor Ort erkennen können, ob etwas schon geöffnet wurde.


----------



## Terracresta (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Mein Frauchen hat da nen guten Punkt angesprochen.

Wenn man Kleidung und Schuhe bestellt fallen diese ja oft unterschiedlich aus trotz selber Größenangabe. Wenn man nun ne bestimmte Größe bestellt, diese nun aber zu klein oder zu groß ausfällt, wer trägt dann die Kosten beim Widerruf? Muss man dann jedes Mal rumargumentieren und eventuell Klagen um nicht auf den Kosten des Zurückschickens sitzen zu bleiben, obwohl der Verkäufer bzw. der Hersteller die Schuld trägt?


----------



## Pumpi (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

PCGH:



> Im Gegenzug ist der Händler verpflichtet ein Musterwiderrufsfomular nachvertraglich zur Verfügung (Papier oder als E-Mail) zu stellen und vorvertraglich darüber zu informieren. Die Bereitstellung dieses Musterwiederufformulars auf der Webseite des Händlers ist lediglich optional und nicht verpflichtend. Der Händler muss den Zugang der Widerrufserklärung unverzüglich bestätigen (z. B. per E-Mail).


 Der Händler muß ein Musterwiderrufsfo*r*mular zur Verfügung stellen, ist aber nicht verpflichtet dazu 

Das widerspricht sich doch.

Meine Sorge ist das man bei einigen Händlern dann per teurem Einschreiben mit Rückschein widerrufen muß um sicher zu sein das man die Ware wieder los wird.


----------



## Speed4Fun (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Das Widerrufsformular muss nicht unbedingt auf der Website zur Verfügung gestellt werden, sondern kann z.B. auch mit der Vertragsbestätigung per Email ausgehändigt werden. 

Und ja, manche Händler werden bei unbestätigter Zustellung des Widerrufs sicherlich anfangen zu tricksen, um aus ihrer Rücknahmepflicht herauszukommen.

Das merkt man als Verbraucher aber relativ schnell, wenn der Händler nicht wie im Gesetz vorgesehen umgehend auf den Widerruf reagiert. Wenn auch eine Email mit Empfangsbestätigung ignoriert wird, genügt statt eines teuren Einschreibens dann aber auf jeden Fall ein Fax mit Sendeprotokoll.

Solche unseriösen Händler werden aber aufgrund entsprechender Kundenrezensionen mit Sicherheit nicht lange bestehen können.


----------



## Cett (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Alles wird so oder so bleiben wie es ist da die größten Händler wie Amazon und co. entsprechend auch die Rücknahme übernehmen werden. Damit werden auch kleinere Händler indirekt gezwungen alles beim Alten zu belassen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist auch gut so. Der Internethandel scheint sich doch prächtig zu entwickeln und das System erträgt eben auch Menschen welche ihre Waren des Öfteren zurück schicken.


----------



## -Neo- (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



Cett schrieb:


> Der Internethandel scheint sich doch prächtig zu entwickeln und das System erträgt eben auch Menschen welche ihre Waren des Öfteren zurück schicken.


 
Das System vielleicht aber trifft das auch auf kleinere Händler zu? Insbesondere auf die, die neu am Markt sind?
Da kann im Hardwarebereich ne Retoure einer größeren Sache (Komplettsystem, große Graka etc.) nur weil dem Kunden die Farbe nicht gefällt oder er sich vorher über Details nicht informiert hat, schnell zum Fiasko werden. 
Widerruf wegen Defekt oder ähnlichem nehm ich hier absichtlich mal aus denn da kann auch der Händler wieder entsprechend über den Hersteller/Zulieferer Handeln und bleibt nicht zu 100% auf den Kosten sitzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wieso gehst du nicht einfach in einen Laden und packst dort alles aus?


 
Find mal einen Laden, der hochwertige Monitore auf Vorrat hat - und Passiv-Netzteile. Und der leise genug ist, um die Elektronikgeräusche letzterer zu beurteilen.




Terracresta schrieb:


> Mein Frauchen hat da nen guten Punkt angesprochen.
> 
> Wenn man Kleidung und Schuhe bestellt fallen diese ja oft unterschiedlich aus trotz selber Größenangabe. Wenn man nun ne bestimmte Größe bestellt, diese nun aber zu klein oder zu groß ausfällt, wer trägt dann die Kosten beim Widerruf? Muss man dann jedes Mal rumargumentieren und eventuell Klagen um nicht auf den Kosten des Zurückschickens sitzen zu bleiben, obwohl der Verkäufer bzw. der Hersteller die Schuld trägt?


 
Schon heute übernehmen afaik alle im Bekleidungsgeschäft tätigen Unternehmen auch bei <40 € freiwillig die Versandkosten. Ich würde erwarten (und hoffen), dass sie das auch in Zukunft machen.


----------



## Pumpi (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Wenn jetzt, sagen wir mal Mindfactory, die Retourenkosten auf die Käufer legt, dann hätten sie letzten Endes erhebliche Kostenvorteile. Es sind ja nicht nur die Rückversandkosten selbst die gespart werden, sondern auch weniger ungeöffnete Verpackungen die zurück kommen. Es muß somit weniger als B-Ware verramscht werden, und es muß sich auch kein Personal mit so aufwendig mauell auszuführenden Tätigkeiten rum schlagen. Das heißt im Endeffekt das MF ~ 3, 6 oder gar 10% effektiver arbeitet als der Mitbewerb. Wenn ich nun überall anders für ein Produkt, welches ich sehr gewiss kaufen möchte, 5 oder gar 10% mehr bezahlen soll damit ich eine Rücksendekostenversicherung hab, dann kauf ich doch mit Sicherheit bei MF. Schon weil bei mir der durchschnittliche online Hardwarekauf bei über 100€ liegt, da spar ich doch schon bei jedem Kauf eine mögliche Retoure. Wenn ich nun jede 5te Lieferung doch auf meine Kosten zurück sende hab ich immer noch deutlich gespart.

Ich erwarte das man mir diesen spar Service anbietet. Ich möchte nicht für "Unorientierte" dauernd mit bezahlen. Und es wird kommen. Erst von kleinen Anbietern die damit sogar werben werden, und die Großen werden nachziehen müssen weil sonst keiner mehr bei ihnen kauft.


----------



## Rizoma (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wieso gehst du nicht einfach in einen Laden und packst dort alles aus?
> Dann würden andere Kunden selbst entscheiden können, ob sie die gebrauchte Ware zum Vollpreis kaufen wollen, da sie vor Ort erkennen können, ob etwas schon geöffnet wurde.


 

Wie kommst du immer auf Gebrauchte Ware die Ware bleibt beim prüfen zb. öffnen der Verpackung und selbst wenn das heißt die Ware in betrieb zu nehmen vor dem Gesetzt Neuware.


----------



## Pumpi (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

In Betrieb genommene Ware ist z.Bsp bei E-Bay ausdrücklich keine Neuware. Und man kann auch nicht wissen was mit der Ware geschehen ist, auch nicht im Geschäft. Im Geschäft weiß man vor allem auch nicht wie viele Monate es schon geschehen ist...


----------



## Rizoma (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



Pumpi schrieb:


> In Betrieb genommene Ware ist z.Bsp bei E-Bay ausdrücklich keine Neuware. Und man kann auch nicht wissen was mit der Ware geschehen ist, auch nicht im Geschäft. Im Geschäft weiß man vor allem auch nicht wie viele Monate es schon geschehen ist...


 

Kannst dir das mal durchlesen Einkauf im Internet - Rückläufer als Neuware - Special - Stiftung Warentest

Mit dem Prüfen der Ware (öffnen des Kartons oder eine Funktionsprüfung) zählt ein Gerät nicht als gebraucht und das wurde Sogar Richterlich bestätigt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Wie kommst du immer auf Gebrauchte Ware die Ware bleibt beim prüfen zb. öffnen der Verpackung und selbst wenn das heißt die Ware in betrieb zu nehmen vor dem Gesetzt Neuware.


Neuware ist für mich in der OVP, also komplett ungeöffnet. 
Es gibt sogar Dinge, die schon an Wert verlieren, sobald man nur die äußerste Plastikverpackung aufreißt, CEs z.B.
Auch wenn Produkte nur getestet wurden, wurden sie benutzt, also gebraucht und zählen für mich als Gebrauchtware. 

Was das Gesetz dazu sagt, ist mir egal und falls ich sowas zugeschickt bekomme, muss ich zur Post laufen und es zurück schicken, weil ich dafür nicht den Vollpreis bezahle.

Edit: 
Ich habe gerade deinen Link gelesen und das ist eine absolute Frechheit. 
Man kann also etwas 14 Tage benutzen und es dann als neu verkaufen und bräuchte es nicht mal einpacken, da man ja nur die Ware kauft.


----------



## Rizoma (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Aber selber möchtest du dir das recht nehmen wenn es nötig ist Ware die dir doch nicht gefällt weil anders vorgestellt zurück zu Retournieren  legst du bei jeder bestellung die du ab sofort zurück schickst freiwillig gleich 10% des Warenwerts in Bar mit in den Karton damit der Händler dann deine Ware als B-Ware verkaufen kann?


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Ja, bei Kleidung und Dingen, die man testen muss, obwohl mir da sonst gerade nichts Anderes einfällt. 
Ok, ich hab mal eine CE gekauft, bei der bei Amazon ein falsches Produktbild war und sowas zählt für mich als falsche Information seitens des Händlers, aber ich hab sogar die behalten, vor allem, weil ich dafür eine nette Gutschrift bekam. 

Ansonsten habe ich nie etwas zurück geschickt, da ich mich vorher ausreichend informiert habe. 

In einem Laden würde ich allerdings nicht eine Graka nach der Anderen auspacken und mir das PCB anschauen, wahrscheinlich weil sie mich dann raus schicken.


----------



## Rizoma (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Schickt der Händler dir demnächst schon mal geöffnete Ware die Trotzdem neu ist kannst das Rück Porto wenigstens aus eigener Tasche zahlen


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Dann mal danke an alle, die sich vorher nicht informieren wollen und wegen denen ich dann benutztes Zeug bekomme.


----------



## Pumpi (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Schickt der Händler dir demnächst schon mal geöffnete Ware die Trotzdem neu ist kannst das Rück Porto wenigstens aus eigener Tasche zahlen



Nö, in Zukunft wird man als Bestellzusatz einfach angeben das man nur ungeöffnete Ware haben möchte. Bekommt man dann einen "Ausprobierer", ist es nicht das was man bestellt hat, und somit liegt der Fehler beim Verkäufer. Damit hat er die Rückholung zu schultern.


----------



## Lotto (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



Terracresta schrieb:


> Mein Frauchen hat da nen guten Punkt angesprochen.
> 
> Wenn man Kleidung und Schuhe bestellt fallen diese ja oft unterschiedlich aus trotz selber Größenangabe. Wenn man nun ne bestimmte Größe bestellt, diese nun aber zu klein oder zu groß ausfällt, wer trägt dann die Kosten beim Widerruf? Muss man dann jedes Mal rumargumentieren und eventuell Klagen um nicht auf den Kosten des Zurückschickens sitzen zu bleiben, obwohl der Verkäufer bzw. der Hersteller die Schuld trägt?


 
Also ich denke Bekleidung hat erstmal eine Sonderrolle. Denn auch im Geschäft werden die Sachen anprobiert, wie du schon schreibst: das geht meist nicht anders weil jeder Hersteller da sein eigens Schnittmuster bastelt.
Ich hab einmal Sportschuhe im Inet gekauft. Hatte das Vorgängermodell, kauf also den Nachfolger in derselben Größe. Will die Dinger anziehen...Füsse passen nicht rein.  Da fragt man sich was da beim Hersteller los war.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



Nailgun schrieb:


> In einem Laden würde ich allerdings nicht eine Graka nach der Anderen auspacken und mir das PCB anschauen, wahrscheinlich weil sie mich dann raus schicken.


 
Die meisten Hersteller drucken den genauen Produktcode außen auf die Verpackung, viele höherwertige Karten haben ein Sichtfenster im Karton. Und kein Händler wird etwas sagen, wenn du das von dir ausgewählte Exemplar noch einmal direkt in die Hand nehmen willst, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, dass z.B. ein alternativer Kühler passt. Ein guter Computer-Laden wird dir das Ding sogar vorführen. (Ich kenn sogar Läden, bei denen konnte ich Hardware ausprobieren, die ich mitgebracht habe - obwohl ich von vorneherein gesagt habe, dass ich vorerst nichts kaufen möchte  . Zugegeben: Einer von zwei Läden hat dann nach kurzer Zeit dicht gemacht, der andere hatte bislang leider nie, wenn ich etwas brauchte, dies auch da  )
Nur Online-Händler nehmen sich die Freiheit, Katzen im Sack zu verkaufen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



> Die meisten Hersteller drucken den genauen Produktcode außen auf die Verpackung


Dann hat das auch nichts mit auspacken zu tun, wenn du etwas nicht auspackst. 
Dass du dann eventuell noch mal auf Nummer sicher gehst, kann ich sogar verstehen, aber wenn ich ein bereits geöffnetes Produkt zugeschickt bekomme, weiß ich trotzdem nicht, was damit gemacht wurde und hier hat man bei Onlinebestellungen einen sehr großen Vorteil, denn im Laden werfen die mich raus, wenn ich 10 Schachteln aufreiße, wohingegen ich bei Onlinehändlern alles wieder zurück schicken kann. 

Bei einer geöffneten CE wäre sogar ein Wertverlust vorhanden, der aber rechtlich wohl eher nicht geltend gemacht werden kann, da der nur Sammler betrifft, aber auch hier kann der Kunde alles nach Belieben aufreißen und wieder zurück schicken. 
Bei Comics und Büchern will ich auch ungeöffnete Ware, da ich diese sammle, aber auch hier können Asoziale bestellen, lesen und wieder zurück schicken, obwohl das in einem Laden nur kurze Zeit funktioniert.


----------



## othm (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Mir gefällt die Änderung eigentlich ganz gut.. vor allem wenn ich ständig von Leuten lese die sich diverse Tastaturen zum ausprobieren bestellen um dann garantiert 4 von 5 davon wieder zurückzuschicken..


----------



## Palmdale (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Noch mal für mich zum Mitschreiben: Ab sofort ist der Versand per Gesetz kostenlos? Also werden die Versandkosten ab sofort vom Händler auf jeden Artikel umgelegt. Sprich: Wer eine riesen Bestellung macht, zahlt auf jeden Fall drauf. Dazu wird die Rückversandklauses gestrichen und der Kunde zahlt nun auf jeden Fall mehr. Wenn man damit den Onlinehandel mit Klamotten und Ähnlichem lahmlegen möchte, könnte das tatsächlich funktionieren. Sieht zumindest für mich so aus, aber ich lasse mich gerne von jemand Rechtsfestem eines Besseren belehren.


 
Das hat mich bei dem heute nochmals veröffentlichten Artikel ebenfalls stutzig gemacht. Kann das jemand im Detail erläutern? 

Zitat im Artikel unter dem Punkt "Wie der Widerruf ausgeübt wird und Folgen des Widerrufs":

Hat der Käufer seine Widerrufserklärung abgegeben, hat er die Ware unverzüglich zum Händler zurückzuschicken. Der Händler kann gemäß § 357 Abs. 4 BGB n. F. die Auszahlung verweigern, solange die Ware nicht zurückgeschickt wurde oder der Käufer keinen entsprechenden Nachweis des Rückversands erbracht hat. Bietet der Händler an, die Ware selbst abzuholen, darf er die Auszahlung nicht verweigern. *Die Kosten des Hinversands (also der erstmalige Versand von Händler zum Käufer) sind vollständig vom Händler zu tragen.* Eine Ausnahme besteht jedoch, wenn der Kunde eine Versandart gewählt hat, die über die Standardlieferung hinausgeht. Insoweit bleibt der Käufer auf den Versandkosten sitzen.

???


----------



## Gadteman (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



othm schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Änderung eigentlich ganz gut.. vor allem wenn ich ständig von Leuten lese die sich diverse Tastaturen zum ausprobieren bestellen um dann garantiert 4 von 5 davon wieder zurückzuschicken..


 
Gerade um diesen Kandidaten mal einen Riegel vorzuschieben, wird wohl mit ein tragender Grund gewesen sein, warum diesbezüglich mal die Regelungen angefasst werden mussten. Und diese Testmentalität gibt es fast über alle Produkte hinweg, die versendet werden (vornehmlich Elektronikartikel und deren Zubehörteile jeglicher Art). Wird ja sogar mitunter gefördert von anderen: "..bestell doch beide und welches dir nicht gefällt, schickst du zurück.." Das wird sogar offen probagiert (Foren, Rezensionen etc.). Schwierig wird es nur, wenn ich als Neuware bestellte (und bezahlte) Artikel erhalte, die definitiv gebraucht bzw. etwas länger in Nutzung gewesen sein müssen. Wird spaßig in Zukunft, wenn der Händler jeden Mist loswerden will und der Kunde bei Retouren das in Zukunft selbst tragen darf.

"...Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal..."  bekommt damit aber eine völlig neue definition


----------



## hfb (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Bei Ausübung des Widerrufs sind


Palmdale schrieb:


> die Kosten des Hinversands (also der erstmalige Versand von Händler zum Käufer) vollständig vom Händler zu tragen



Bedeutet nicht, dass der Versand grundsätzlich kostenlos sein muss. Hat der Versand aber etwas gekostet, kriegst du das Geld 
 dafür auch zurück. Die Kosten für von dir gewählten extra teuren Versandoptionen, z.B. Express, muss der Händler nicht
 erstatten.


----------



## cesium137 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



othm schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Änderung eigentlich ganz gut.. vor allem wenn ich ständig von Leuten lese die sich diverse Tastaturen zum ausprobieren bestellen um dann garantiert 4 von 5 davon wieder zurückzuschicken..



Noch schlimmer sind die Patienten die sich 5x das exakt gleiche Produkt bestellen um es nach OC-/ Tuningfähigkeit abzuklopfen und dann das beste auszusieben (siehe ASIC bei Graka's)

Der nächste bekommt dann ein Produkt was von so einem Idioten schon Stunden auf Anschlag abgenudelt worden ist um die Grenzen auszuloten..unter Umständen nebst hin- und hergeflashtem BIOS

Deshalb begrüsse ich jede Regelung die solchen Schmarotzern das Leben schwerer macht


----------



## Da_Vid (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



bisonigor schrieb:


> Ich nehme es in Kauf, aber wenn mir 500 € teure Karte nich gefällt, aus welchem Grund auch immer, dann bin ich lieber 7€ Ruckversand los.


 
Ich hoffe doch sehr dass du dich beim Kauf einer 500€ Karte vorher doch etwas genauer schlau machst und nicht blind kaufst Oo


----------



## Panagianus (13. Juni 2014)

cesium137 schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer sind die Patienten die sich 5x das exakt gleiche Produkt bestellen um es nach OC-/ Tuningfähigkeit abzuklopfen und dann das beste auszusieben (siehe ASIC bei Graka's)  Der nächste bekommt dann ein Produkt was von so einem Idioten schon Stunden auf Anschlag abgenudelt worden ist um die Grenzen auszuloten..unter Umständen nebst hin- und hergeflashtem BIOS  Deshalb begrüsse ich jede Regelung die solchen Schmarotzern das Leben schwerer macht


Naja des schreckt nicht ab... Leute die des machen sind auch bereit 5 Euro mehr führ ihre Cpu auszugeben. Ich hab auch 2 Tastaturen zurückgeschickt bis ich ne gute gefunden hatte... Hab aber immer braf hintereinander bestellt


----------



## MasterSax (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Finde ich Sehr gut , Für die kleinen Händler ist es eine menge Geld wenn man(n) das hoch Rechnet pro kunde


----------



## Iconoclast (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



Da_Vid schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch sehr dass du dich beim Kauf einer 500€ Karte vorher doch etwas genauer schlau machst und nicht blind kaufst Oo


 
Auf dem Papier liest sich ja oftmals vieles gut, auch in Tests. Und zu Hause ist es dann leider doch nicht so das Wahre. Einen Fehlkauf hat man hier und da immer mal.


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Was machen dann eigentlich solche Läden wie Zalando oder Amazon, die mit kostenlosem Rückversand werben? Erstatten die ihren Kunden dann die Versandgebühren? Deren Geschäftsmodell basiert ja zu großen Teilen auf dem kostenlosen Rückversand. 

Bei Klamotten ist das natürlich so eine Sache, da kommt das eben vor, dass mal etwas nicht passt. Das Problem ist jedoch, dass viele das System ausnutzen und sich dann massenweise Klamotten bestellen, ein Teil behalten und den Rest zurück senden. So ist es kein Wunder, dass manche Shops auf Rücklaufquoten von 70, 80 Prozent kommen.


----------



## hauptmann25 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Toll tschüss Online-kauf. Vor allem Sachen wie Mäuse, Audio-geräte etc.. kann man ohne ausprobieren schmeissen. Ich habe noch nie ne Maus oder einen Kopfhörer bestellt der sofort gleich beim ersten Mal perfekt war. Es passt irgendwas nicht und dann greift man zum anderen Produkt. Bis jetzt habe ich es immer beim 2.ten richtig getroffen.


----------



## Gummert (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Was machen dann eigentlich solche Läden wie Zalando oder Amazon, die mit kostenlosem Rückversand werben? Erstatten die ihren Kunden dann die Versandgebühren? Deren Geschäftsmodell basiert ja zu großen Teilen auf dem kostenlosen Rückversand.
> 
> Bei Klamotten ist das natürlich so eine Sache, da kommt das eben vor, dass mal etwas nicht passt. Das Problem ist jedoch, dass viele das System ausnutzen und sich dann massenweise Klamotten bestellen, ein Teil behalten und den Rest zurück senden. So ist es kein Wunder, dass manche Shops auf Rücklaufquoten von 70, 80 Prozent kommen.


 
Interne Listen... wer oft zurückschickt muss blechen oder wird komplett gesperrt.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

hab diese Woche erst einen Onlinekauf wiederrufen, gefolgt von Löschung all meiner gespeicherten Daten nach BDSG §35.
Nie wieder Mindfactory!

Netter Artikel, hilft den ein oder anderen sicherlich weiter.


----------



## blubblah (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Witzig bzw. traurig wie oft irgendwas zuhause ausprobiert und dann zurückgeschickt wird wenn es einem nicht gefällt.
Bei Elektronik sollte das Aufreißen der Originalverpackung als Gebraucht gelten und keine Rücknahme des Artikels mehr möglich sein, so einfach ist das. Klamotten kauf ich eh im Reallife und nicht online. Diese ganze onlinesache macht nur den Einzelhandel kaputt, da dort weniger Personal und kaum Miete gezahlt werden muss. Hier in der Stadt zahlt man locker 100Euro pro m² und Monat an Miete für Geschäfte, dort arbeiten dann mehrere Leute die alle Geld verdienen. Wird mehr im Inet gekauft müssen Angestellte entlassen werden.

Ich sehe den Inet handel als großes Desaster für die deutsche Wirtschaft und die Arbeitslosenquote. 

Bis auf Filme kauf ich ansonsten fast alles in richtigen Läden, wo man sich unterhalten kann, beraten wird und man dem deutschen Fiskus was gutes tut.

Aber in der heutigen Zeit wo jeder nur noch Geiz und Geil denkt, gehöre ich zu den Ausnahmen meiner Generation.


----------



## Da_Vid (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Auf dem Papier liest sich ja oftmals vieles gut, auch in Tests. Und zu Hause ist es dann leider doch nicht so das Wahre. Einen Fehlkauf hat man hier und da immer mal.


 
naja aber normalerweise vergleicht man doch mehrere aussagekräftige Tests, Liest Forenmeinungen, Erfahrungen von anderen Nutzern, ect ect ect Oo Also Fehlkäufe weil mir das teil im Nachhinein nicht gefiel oder passte hatte ich noch keine XD


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Hab zwar keinen Shop, find ich aber SEHR GUT! Zurückschicken ist ja schon fast zum Volkssport geworden. Wie ich auch diese Review-Zurückschicker hasse! Alle die normal kaufen zahlen wegen denen drauf!


----------



## matt.berger (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hab zwar keinen Shop, find ich aber SEHR GUT! Zurückschicken ist ja schon fast zum Volkssport geworden. Wie ich auch diese Review-Zurückschicker hasse! Alle die normal kaufen zahlen wegen denen drauf!


 Ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## SaftSpalte (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

wie viele Menschen sich endlich nur 1 Grafikkarte kaufen statt 4 ! .. die beste bleibt zuhause und 3 gehen zurück . wo leben wir denn ?

so oft gehört und so oft den kopf geschüttelt .

Sowas macht man nicht und das gilt nicht nur für Grafikkarten 



und dann muss man sich als Treuer Kunde nicht wundern einen Rückläufer zu erwischen !!!!!


----------



## SchlimmFinger (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Ich sehe nur eins das der kleine Online Shop Handel Sterben wird. Weil keiner mehr dort Bestellen wird Zweck den neuen Gesetzten. 
Groß Händler wie Amazon wird weiter hin seine Ware einfach zurücknehmen ohne das der Käufer was Zahlt.

Gewinner sind  großen Online Shops die werden weiter hin ihre Kunden Glücklich machen 
Wüsste gerne, wieso hier alle diese Änderungen begrüßen?
Für uns Endverbraucher wird es nur schlechter!

Ich persönlich habe das Wiederrufsrecht nie missbraucht. Muss jetzt aber jede Menge für mich negative Gesetze in Kauf nehmen, weil eine Minderheit sein Recht missbrauchte... Und alle hier schreien juhu find ich gut.... Versteh ich nicht..

so funktioniert gute Lobbyarbeit. Erst wird auf eine Minderheit eingeschlagen, um dann das eigentliche Ziel, den Verbraucher in seiner Position schwächen, mit Beifall durchzudrücken. Siehe Raubmordkopie, Kinderpornosperren usw usf...immer das gleiche Schema und der Deutsche Hans Peter schreit "juchhu"


----------



## norse (15. Juni 2014)

Ohman ... Vor dem onlineshopping musste man ins Auto steigen, in die Stadt fahren und etwas kaufen. War es dann kaputt musste ich wieder hinfahren, nie hat man da das spritgeld ersetzt bekommen und jetzt motzt man wegen 2€ Versand.


----------



## Abbas1804 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Guten Abend.
Ich habe ein etwas größeres Problem. Ich habe mir PC-Einzelteile bestellt und wollte den zusammen bauen lassen.
Ich glaube, dass der Prozessor, die Graka oder das Mainboard kaputt ist oder auch alle drei Komponenten.
Nun habe ich mich bei meinem Onlineshop Händler "Warehouse2.de" gemeldet und wollte Gebrauch von meinem Widerrufsrecht machen.
Er hat mir aber geschrieben, dass ich mit keine Geld Zurückerstattung rechnen soll, vielleicht mit Wertersatz. Wir kennen ja den ein oder anderen
Händler, der einen schnell abwimmeln will (nur eine Behauptung) doch worauf soll ich mich einstellen? Am Prozessor, an den Pins erkennt man schwarze Spuren, vermutlich etwas durchgebrannt.
Muss ich nun mit einem Verlust von 350€ rechnen oder kriege ich rechtlich gesehen die Ware ersetzt. Ich kenne das ich normalerweise 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht habe und eigentlich 2 Jahre Garantie auf
jedes elektronische Produkt. Der Händler behauptete aber, dass der Hersteller AMD die Garantie in solchen Fällen fallen lässt, doch ich habe einen Vertrag mit dem Händler gemacht und nicht mit AMD.
Muss er mir das nicht eigentlich ersetzen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2016)

*AW: Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Änderungen der Rechtslage im Jahr 2014*

Generell nicht gerade der beste Platz für das Thema aber wie du gerade erst gelesen haben solltest in den Forenregeln ist es eine heikle Frage und " Rechtsberatungen " sind hier leider nicht erlaubt


----------

